# Do We Have Some Spamming Going On?



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 21, 2016)

There are some posts just recently that don't look too very kosher...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 21, 2016)

*poof* He's gone. Thanks to our crack staff of Admins and Mods. 

Oh "housekeeping", could you please send a clean-up crew to Chez Goddess? There is a lot of cleaning up needed around here, too.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 21, 2016)

Yep, it's been busy in our corner of DC.  We all have our catcher's mitts on and have been fielding some real zingers.

We appreciate your thanks.  Guess Wednesday's full moon is bringing out some early howlers.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 21, 2016)

Just came in from the porch......the moon is so beautiful over the mountain tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 22, 2016)

My Spam Hammer is definitely getting a work out!  Might be time to bring out Excalibur...

With Spring Break coming up it is going to get worse.


----------



## Zagut (Mar 22, 2016)

The wonderful DC staff at work.


----------



## creative (Mar 22, 2016)

https://youtu.be/anwy2MPT5RE


----------

